# LSU vs Bama BCS Championship Game Thread



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

LSU vs Bama Part II - BCS Championship Game







Hey Bama, come on down to the Super Dome in New Orleans!

LSU is gonna beat you again. Only this time it will be worse!!!

Honey Badger don't care!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2011)

Woot!    ......SEC


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

We love NOLA! :trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## Drexal (Dec 4, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2011)

Great....... we get to see a game we have already seen. Way to completely screw that up BCS.


----------



## Self! (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking forward to it. :yummy:


----------



## AlanShort (Dec 4, 2011)

Gonna try my best to go. Atleast tailgate if nothing else. Roll Tide. We doing another avatar bet? Say till signing day?


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 4, 2011)

Roll tide!!!


----------



## AlanShort (Dec 4, 2011)

Atleast we know SEC will win 6 straight haha. Don't you know that's gotta kill all the haters out there.


----------



## Self! (Dec 4, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=660410


----------



## Buckiller999 (Dec 4, 2011)

We'll give LSU that last game even in t-town, but they gone be in for a whoopin' when we get there.  That last game was a fluke anyway.

Our kickin will be at Bama standards and we gone show em who they daddy is.

Nick Saban for president!!!

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck guys.  It's sure to be another great game and the two best teams are playing for the NC.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Going to be a great game! In the den of the Honey Badger!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2011)

So, if Bama wins, do we have a split championship?


----------



## alphachief (Dec 4, 2011)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> So, if Bama wins, do we have a split championship?



Some pundits are saying that LSU will win the AP title no matter what happens in the BCS title game.


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Darnnit! Lsu has everything to lose while bama has nothing. Tigers beat bama already. If bama wins, they both beat each other. That doesn't prove anything except each team was better that day. Ok.St. Won their conference, bama stayed on the couch. I do agree that bama could be a little better though.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Hut2 said:


> Darnnit! Lsu has everything to lose while bama has nothing. Tigers beat bama already. If bama wins, they both beat each other. That doesn't prove anything except each team was better that day. Ok.St. Won their conference, bama stayed on the couch. I do agree that bama could be a little better though.



Lsu won the game, but bama outplayed them. I think bama wins this one.  And as for okie state winning their conference, they also didn't have a championship game.  Okie state is a great team for sure, but I think the two best teams are gonna duke it out.


----------



## Self! (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some pundits are saying that LSU will win the AP title no matter what happens in the BCS title game.






Are you a Democrat to?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Less..did u make the sign inur avatar?  I saw it on gameday yesterday morning..was that u?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some pundits are saying that LSU will win the AP title no matter what happens in the BCS title game.



Bcs is all that matters these days.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Lsu won the game, but bama outplayed them. I think bama wins this one.  And as for okie state winning their conference, they also didn't have a championship game.  Okie state is a great team for sure, but I think the two best teams are gonna duke it out.



So now their will be a split National Champion if bama wins???? The BCS sux....... they screwed up the BCSNCG and the bowls below them too. For goodness sake VT got THROTTLED last night and they get rewarded with a Sugar Bowl bid. Plain


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

How would there be a split nc if bama wins? Winner of the 1 vs 2 game is the champ, period.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 4, 2011)

*Did you really think they would leave the Bammers out?*

Can you imagine the melt down? The Harvey Bammers would blow up the Super Dome! Why even play conference championships? LSU had the hardest schedule in the history of College Football and were undefeated in the toughest conference. The previous poster was right, LSU has everything to lose and Bama has nothing to lose. Bama didn't even win their division.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> How would there be a split nc if bama wins? Winner of the 1 vs 2 game is the champ, period.



That is supposed to be how it works, but how would there not be???? LSU won the first matchup and if Bama wins the second. Both teams will have a legitimate claim to be #1 and you can bet the notion will be out there. The you have the seperate AP voting thier own in.... The whole situation stinks....


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Lsu won the game, but bama outplayed them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> That is supposed to be how it works, but how would there not be???? LSU won the first matchup and if Bama wins the second. Both teams will have a legitimate claim to be #1 and you can bet the notion will be out there. The you have the seperate AP voting thier own in.... The whole situation stinks....



Bcs is the only one that counts now. We have 1 vs 2, not a situation where 1 is playing 3 and if 3 beats 1 and 2 wins their game, there could be an issue. Bcs was set up to eliminate such and make the top 2 teams play, with the victor being the undisputed champion.


----------



## hawg dawg (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Bcs is the only one that counts now. We have 1 vs 2, not a situation where 1 is playing 3 and if 3 beats 1 and 2 wins their game, there could be an issue. Bcs was set up to eliminate such and make the top 2 teams play, with the victor being the undisputed champion.



and while some might not like it, most agree the 2 best teams are playing for the BCSNCG.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> and while some might not like it, most agree the 2 best teams are playing for the BCSNCG.



No doubt.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

I think they ought to have the tie breaker on the blue field, the following week.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> Hey Less..did u make the sign inur avatar?  I saw it on gameday yesterday morning..was that u?



Yes, that was me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats guys...   

Now go out and give us a great game again...


----------



## Michaelp (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking forward to it boys...I am fine with a split poll


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Michaelp said:


> Looking forward to it boys...I am fine with a split poll



Nothing will be better than beating your arch-rival twice in one year for the national championship!

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing will be better than beating your arch-rival twice in one year for the national championship!
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!!



I would think that making WHB wear that LSU avatar might be satisfying as well. Are you in yet?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Geaux Tigers!!! RTR!!! Does it matter? The SEC gets another.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I would think that making WHB wear that LSU avatar might be satisfying as well. Are you in yet?



Satisfaction is knowing that all you Bammers will have to display that nice LSU avatar until the morning after the national title game. January 10th


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats to both of these great teams! It should be a great game.

Dat Honey Badger he don't care!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I would think that making WHB wear that LSU avatar might be satisfying as well. Are you in yet?



The man stated his conditions and reasons.  Do you bamaites not understand those are do you just simply not respect his decision and are trying to badger and bait him?

He said "no" for now, and stated his reasons.  It has nothing to do with fear or doubt.  

Nothing you do nor anything he does will have any outcome on the game.  The game will be played and the best team on that day will win, avatar bet or not.

Let it go.  You're whining over the refusal to take a bet is quickly getting old.

Or how about this one, since you are so confident that Bama will win and win big, give him 21 points and promise that if LSU covers you'll quit the board. 

Are you confident enough to take that one?  I mean, LSU is starting the 3rd best QB on the team right now.


----------



## Self! (Dec 4, 2011)

LSU needs new diapers after tonight. I think the old ones got full after the BCSCG was announced.


----------



## Drexal (Dec 4, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> LSU needs new diapers after tonight. I think the old ones got full after the BCSCG was announced.



Why... because bama knows how to score 6 pts in a game against us?


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep.  They pee'd their pants they were so happy at the chance to play Bama again.  Perhaps you missed the interview with Les Miles after the announcement.  

I'm not a huge Les fan, but at least he showed some class.  Perhaps you should try it.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Satisfaction is knowing that all you Bammers will have to display that nice LSU avatar until the morning after the national title game. January 10th



not me,...mine is coming down tomorrow.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 4, 2011)

*I bet you are......*


```

```



Michaelp said:


> Looking forward to it boys...I am fine with a split poll



LSU won out, played a lot harder schedule  and played one more game than y'all. All you had to do was set on the couch.  Sorry but this is sad.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> So, if Bama wins, do we have a split championship?



I think if Bama wins that the AP will give theirs to LSU.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bama, come on down to the Super Dome in New Orleans!
> 
> LSU is gonna beat you again. Only this time it will be worse!!!
> 
> Honey Badger don't care!!!!



Bama is not scared of New Orleans. They've won more NC's there than LSU has.


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing will be better than beating your arch-rival twice in one year for the national championship!
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!!



I don't know Miles? Rumor has it Saban has hired a free agent kicker!


----------



## golffreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Those Bama Sugar Bowl NC's are:
1961, 1978, 1979, and 1992.

Home away from home...Roll Tide!!


----------



## golffreak (Dec 4, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> LSU won out, played a lot harder schedule  and played one more game than y'all. All you had to do was set on the couch.  Sorry but this is sad.



I have said that they didn't deserve it. But if it came down to a one loss tem, then Bama was the right choice.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> LSU won out, played a lot harder schedule  and played one more game than y'all. All you had to do was set on the couch.  Sorry but this is sad.



nope, what is sad is UT football


----------



## golffreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Satisfaction is knowing that all you Bammers will have to display that nice LSU avatar until the morning after the national title game. January 10th



A bet is a bet. I will keep mine up like I said I would.

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 4, 2011)

golffreak said:


> a bet is a bet. I will keep mine up like i said i would.
> 
> Roll tide!!!!!!!!!!!



x2...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 4, 2011)

*Truth hurts*



RipperIII said:


> nope, what is sad is UT football



UT football has become the new whipping boy of the SEC. FACT

You don't deserve a rematch. FACT

Saban said this about Alabama and OU, both of whom played in conference championship games.

“We’re the only two (contending) teams in the country that had to play a 13th game,” he said. “We had to do a little bit more to earn the right.”

You haven't earned the right. FACT

There would be a nuclear meltdown in Gumpland if the roles were reversed. "Fo Sho!"


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 5, 2011)

I still maintain that Bama got the nod ONLY because they started the season ranked higher.  I think it is rediculous to rank teams before anyone has played a down.  5 of 7 computers had Okie St. ahead.  They should give LSU the trophy and let Bama-OSU play for second place.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> nope, what is sad is UT football


Sad??????? More like extremely pathetic. UGA is the best of the worst (SEC East), UT is the worst of the worst.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> You don't deserve a rematch.  OPINION
> 
> You haven't earned the right. OPINION



I fixed it for you

Kinda of funny that NCAA COACHES disagree with you, but I suppose you know more than they do???


----------



## golffreak (Dec 5, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> UT football has become the new whipping boy of the SEC. FACT
> 
> You don't deserve a rematch. FACT
> 
> ...



If UT were in Bama's position you would be ok with it...FACT


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Kinda of funny that NCAA COACHES disagree with you, but I suppose you know more than they do???



We all know that coaches don't watch the other teams each week.  They watch their teams and their next opponent game files.  

They've got some equipment guy casting their votes for them.  If the coaches actually broke down the top 25 team game films each week, and look at strength of schedule, wins over teams with winning records, wins over ranked opponents, then I'd have more faith in the COACHES poll. 

They simply don't have the time to do this because they are preparing their teams.



KrazieJacket95 said:


> They should give LSU the trophy and let Bama-OSU play for second place.



I like the way you think!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Those Bama Sugar Bowl NC's are:
> 1961, 1978, 1979, and 1992.
> 
> Home away from home...Roll Tide!!



LSU has played in the Super Dome 14 times and is 7-7 with two recent titles in 2003 and 2007. 

Bama has played there 13 times and is 8-5 with a recent title in 2009.

Plus LSU is 7-3 vs Bama the last 10 games so I like our chances because it will be like a home game for LSU inside the dome.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU has played in the Super Dome 14 times and is 7-7 with two recent titles in 2003 and 2007.
> 
> Bama has played there 13 times and is 8-5 with a recent title in 2009.
> 
> Plus LSU is 7-3 vs Bama the last 10 games so I like our chances because it will be like a home game for LSU inside the dome.



Bama's 2009 title was in the Rose Bowl.

Still can't deny that Bama has won more NC's there than LSU.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> so I like our chances because it will be like a home game for LSU inside the dome.



There will be PLENTY of Bama fans there, don't worry.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU has played in the Super Dome 14 times and is 7-7 with two recent titles in 2003 and 2007.
> 
> Bama has played there 13 times and is 8-5 with a recent title in 2009.
> 
> Plus LSU is 7-3 vs Bama the last 10 games so I like our chances because it will be like a home game for LSU inside the dome.



Les, that avatar is awesome!!!


----------



## BOWROD (Dec 5, 2011)

*champs*



golffreak said:


> Those Bama Sugar Bowl NC's are:
> 1961, 1978, 1979, and 1992.
> 
> Home away from home...Roll Tide!!



Were these the ones they actualy won..?? Or are some of these the media gifts of the past ???--and we thought those media championships were a thing of the past ..!!.. the whole bcs...is a joke ..why would an athlete go anywhere but the sec if its the only confrence that gets a shot at the title ??


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Bama's 2009 title was in the Rose Bowl.
> 
> Still can't deny that Bama has won more NC's there than LSU.



Bama does have more overall titles but LSU has more recent titles and is playing for their 3rd national championship in 8 years.  Plus I'm not really concerned about what happened back in the 60's and 70's. This is here and now.

LSU has been the most successful team during the last decade and Les Miles is the best coach in the SEC with a better winning % than Saban and a 5-3 record against the Tide.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU has been the most successful team during the last decade



I agree.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 5, 2011)

bonehead-rm said:


> Were these the ones they actualy won..?? Or are some of these the media gifts of the past ???--and we thought those media championships were a thing of the past ..!!.. the whole bcs...is a joke ..why would an athlete go anywhere but the sec if its the only confrence that gets a shot at the title ??



Good grief. It's a shame that this is all some teams have to fall back on.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bama does have more overall titles but LSU has more recent titles and is playing for their 3rd national championship in 8 years.  Plus I'm not really concerned about what happened back in the 60's and 70's. This is here and now.



I really don't care about how many more titles Bama has than LSU. I was just responding to the fact that you think playing in New Orleans is an automatic win for LSU.

You just posted that LSU was 7-7 in the Superdome and Bama is 8-5. So, your own statistics prove that both teams can easily win or lose there. Which makes for an even more interesting game.


----------



## MoonPie (Dec 5, 2011)

LSU. Best team this year. Bama & OSU... a coin toss. Bama won the toss. Playoff would be nice. Ain't fair. Each deserve to play. Life ain't fair but that's the way it is. I'm happy Bama's in.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 5, 2011)

*Bammers national championship count is now...*



bonehead-rm said:


> Were these the ones they actualy won..?? Or are some of these the media gifts of the past ???--and we thought those media championships were a thing of the past ..!!.. the whole bcs...is a joke ..why would an athlete go anywhere but the sec if its the only confrence that gets a shot at the title ??



Up to 78. They will give themselves a 1/2 championship if they lose the BCS. Of course if they win the standard Bama 2 championships for every one actually won will apply for a total of 80.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> Up to 78. They will give themselves a 1/2 championship if they lose the BCS. Of course if they win the standard Bama 2 championships for every one actually won will apply for a total of 80.


There was no BCS in 78. The BCS was established in 1998replacing the Bowl Alliance, in place from 1995–1997, which followed the Bowl Coalition, in place from 1992–1994.
*FACT*


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> The man stated his conditions and reasons.  Do you bamaites not understand those are do you just simply not respect his decision and are trying to badger and bait him?
> 
> He said "no" for now, and stated his reasons.  It has nothing to do with fear or doubt.
> 
> ...



First off, show me where I said bama was going to win.. You Can't. Secondly, I did not mention you anywhere in my posts, why do you feel the need to jump in. Do you feel he is not capapble of making his own decision or may be swayed. I don't think he needs a PR person or Body guard because he was on Sports Center.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 5, 2011)

*Thanks for the history lesson*



David Mills said:


> There was no BCS in 78. The BCS was established in 1998replacing the Bowl Alliance, in place from 1995–1997, which followed the Bowl Coalition, in place from 1992–1994.
> *FACT*



Unfortunately it had nothing to do with my previous post.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 5, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> Up to 78. They will give themselves a 1/2 championship if they lose the BCS. Of course if they win the standard Bama 2 championships for every one actually won will apply for a total of 80.



Sounds like somebody is very bitter and is definitely in need of some counseling. 
:swords:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> Unfortunately it had nothing to do with my previous post.


Then get the baked potato out of your mouth so I's can betta unnerstoods yous.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 5, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Secondly, I did not mention you anywhere in my posts, why do you feel the need to jump in. Do you feel he is not capapble of making his own decision or may be swayed. I don't think he needs a PR person or Body guard because he was on Sports Center.



Because you and WHB seemed to feel the need.  I'm just tired of the two of you acting like junk yard dogs toward him.

He is more than capable of a battle of wits and words with the likes of you two.

I'm just trying to clarify for you because he must have typed his reply too fast for you to understand what he was saying.

I speak Bubbabonics better than he does so I'm trying to translate his reply for you two Bamaites.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Because you and WHB seemed to feel the need.  I'm just tired of the two of you acting like junk yard dogs toward him.
> 
> He is more than capable of a battle of wits and words with the likes of you two.
> 
> ...




I know Les understands "bubbabonics" pretty well. Why all the anger over trying to get a bet with the man. The original bet for LSU/BAMA part one was between these two and then we all were brought in on it by Les. I say have a corndog and a smile.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 5, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I say have a corndog and a smile.



Great idea!  I am hungry, and the good Lord has blessed my life so I have plenty to smile about!


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 5, 2011)

Ingredients

1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup white sugar
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 quart vegetable oil for frying
2 (16 ounce) packages beef frankfurters
16 wooden skewers


Directions

In a medium bowl, combine cornmeal, flour, salt, pepper, sugar and baking powder. Stir in eggs and milk.
Preheat oil in a deep saucepan over medium heat. Insert wooden skewers into frankfurters. Roll frankfurters in batter until well coated.
Fry 2 or 3 corn dogs at a time until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

Dang, now I'm craving a conedoggie . . .


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, now I'm craving a conedoggie . . .



Gotta wear an LSU hat when you eat one, and post the picture!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Great idea!  I am hungry, and the good Lord has blessed my life so I have plenty to smile about!



Glad to hear the Good Lord has blessed you. When He blesses you, you know it and can't help but smile.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Ingredients
> 
> 1 cup yellow cornmeal
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> ...



Dang, now I'm hungry


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Then get the baked potato out of your mouth so I's can betta unnerstoods yous.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> UT football has become the new whipping boy of the SEC. FACT
> 
> You don't deserve a rematch. FACT
> 
> ...




Wrong again K Y bob...your facts are merely your own jaundiced opinions,..._that_ is a FACT.


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 5, 2011)

If LSU wins or not, do you see co champs...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2011)

waterdogs said:


> If LSU wins or not, do you see co champs...



Not according to the BCS,...but the AP could do something like that.


----------



## timothyroland (Dec 5, 2011)

My question to all is, do you really want to watch the same game we already seen?  I'm not saying anything about either team but who is hoping its something different?  I get bored watching an all dfenseive game. I want to see big plays on offense. I have to agree with the okie st. coach, I don't want to see a 9-6 game, I'd rather watch a 38-35 game. I'm just hoping it gets like that. Congrats to both teams but lets not have a replay of the first game.


----------



## Threadfin (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2011)

for you haters...


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 5, 2011)

fairhope said:


> for you haters...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> My question to all is, do you really want to watch the same game we already seen?  I'm not saying anything about either team but who is hoping its something different?  I get bored watching an all dfenseive game. I want to see big plays on offense. I have to agree with the okie st. coach, I don't want to see a 9-6 game, I'd rather watch a 38-35 game. I'm just hoping it gets like that. Congrats to both teams but lets not have a replay of the first game.



LSU fans should be upset with Gundy. He thinks they could hang 35 on the LSU Defense. I believe the score would be more like 35-0 LSU.


----------



## chadair (Dec 5, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> My question to all is, do you really want to watch the same game we already seen?  I'm not saying anything about either team but who is hoping its something different?  I get bored watching an all dfenseive game. I want to see big plays on offense. I have to agree with the okie st. coach, I don't want to see a 9-6 game, I'd rather watch a 38-35 game. I'm just hoping it gets like that. Congrats to both teams but lets not have a replay of the first game.



No one will know how this game is gonna turn out. But who's to say if okie state was in it LSU wouldn't hang 50 on em and they couldn't score??

I don't think Bama should be in the title game, but nothing I can do about it!!! Just hope it's a good game and LSU beats the poop out of Bama!!


----------



## timothyroland (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not saying okie st can lay that many down on LSU. All I'm doing is going off the game we've already watched. I don't really care who is in my teams not. I'm just hoping it doesn't turn out like the other. I hope both teams show up and they both put points on the board. I don't want it to come down to kickers agian. My question was really just who is hoping its a different game?  Not another low scoring defensive game.


----------



## MoonPie (Dec 6, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> My question to all is, do you really want to watch the same game we already seen?  I'm not saying anything about either team but who is hoping its something different?  I get bored watching an all dfenseive game. I want to see big plays on offense. I have to agree with the okie st. coach, I don't want to see a 9-6 game, I'd rather watch a 38-35 game. I'm just hoping it gets like that. Congrats to both teams but lets not have a replay of the first game.



Defense ain't the most exciting, but I think these are the only two teams that can stand up against each other.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Defense ain't the most exciting, but I think these are the only two teams that can stand up against each other.



Note the key words......... 



Fact, we have already seen this game. Fact, LSU won. Give someone else a chance.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 6, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Note the key words.........
> 
> 
> 
> Fact, we have already seen this game. Fact, LSU won. Give someone else a chance.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


>



Get used too it....... there is a month left of it. That horse is gonna be dog food by then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Get used too it....... there is a month left of it. That horse is gonna be dog food by then.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521657&highlight=horse+processing+plants


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2011)

You mad Bro????


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521657&highlight=horse+processing+plants



Hush it idgit.........:cow:


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

fairhope said:


> You mad Bro????



Nope quite the contrary......:worm:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Fact, we have already seen this game.



You mean to tell me that Jan 9 2012 has come and gone????  OMG!!!!!!  I can't believe I missed it as well as and Christmas and  New Year's Eve.   What happened?????  Did I sleep through it all?????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> They should give LSU the trophy and let Bama-OSU play for second place.



LOL... Best post I've read on this forum in a while!! Great idea!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

> Alabama-LSU: The Right Game, BCS or Not
> 
> If you're looking for outrage, you've come to the wrong place.
> 
> ...



28 days till the big game. And the news cycle is pretty empty right now.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 14, 2011)

> Don't blame Jim McElwain's new job at Colorado State if Alabama doesn't light up LSU
> 
> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/12/dont_blame_jim_mcelwains_new_j.html



Looks like the excuses have already started...


----------



## bamafans (Dec 14, 2011)

no excuses....a lot of Bama fans wanted him gone last year.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like the excuses have already started...



Uhhhh, you sound like Debbiw Wasserman-Schutz.  Please tell me where in the article someone has used this as an excuse.  Let's use your own quote from the article "Don't blame Jim McElwain's new job at Colorado State if Alabama doesn't light up LSU".  Using my understanding of the English language, the writer is basically saying "don't use this as an excuse".  So, please tell me, and others, where the excuses have begun?


----------



## Swamp Angel (Dec 14, 2011)

Below is an analog clock showing the time to be 5:51







For those of y'all who are 'Bama fans, this is also known as "9 to 6!"

*GEAUX TIGERS!*


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 19, 2011)

> LSU Tigers to be at full strength for BCS title game showdown
> 
> BATON ROUGE -- LSU Coach Les Miles said Friday no Tigers will be ineligible for the BCS championship game against No. 2 Alabama on Jan. 9 at the Mercedes-Benz Superdome. "We have been able to determine there are no academic casualties," Miles said in a meeting with the media Friday. (The team didn't practice because of December graduation.)
> 
> ...



21 days till the big game and LSU is looking good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2011)

Are the LSU fans gonna do an avatar bet with us Bama guys on here?  We can leave les and the bama person who didn't honor the previous bet out of it. What say you tigerfan, boodrawers, swamp angel. Losers keeps it up til signing day. If we loose we simply keep our current avatars. You guys loose you put up the standard Bama  avatar.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 21, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> Are the LSU fans gonna do an avatar bet with us Bama guys on here?  We can leave les and the bama person who didn't honor the previous bet out of it. What say you tigerfan, boodrawers, swamp angel. Losers keeps it up til signing day. If we loose we simply keep our current avatars. You guys loose you put up the standard Bama  avatar.



Don't count on it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Don't count on it.


they know they're gonna loose and are afraid.


----------



## Drexal (Dec 21, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> they know they're gonna loose and are afraid.



Nothing to be afraid of... I'm still waiting on bama fans to realize they actually lost the first game!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 28, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> they know they're gonna loose and are afraid.



If LSU can beat Bama in Tuscaloosa on their own field then certainly the Tigers will whip the Tide in New Orleans at the Super Dome. 
It will be a very pro-LSU crowd there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Nothing to be afraid of... I'm still waiting on bama fans to realize they actually lost the first game!



We lost, but i hope we make the most of this 2nd opportunity.  
 I said in a previous thread somewhere that LSU just has the "IT Factor" this year. The breaks, luck, and bouncing balls  have been falling your way all year. If anybody can overcome that, it'll be Saban and Co.
 Lord, please don't let it come down to the kicking game again.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 2, 2012)

7 days until the crying starts. Just saying....


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 7 days until the crying starts. Just saying....




Take this to the rematch board.  We are still crying over the UGA loss, tech Loss and the fact that Chizik is a good coach.

Now get out of here till the weekend and your game is near.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 7 days until the crying starts. Just saying....



I ain't gonna cry if we lose, i'm just gonna be happy for all these Corndog avatars to dissappear at the same time!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 7 days until the crying starts, and I'm skeered to do an avatar bet.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bama, come on down to the Super Dome in New Orleans!
> 
> LSU is gonna beat you again. Only this time it will be worse!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

Matthew6,

First off, I am not "skeered" to do another avatar bet. I simply don't want to do another one with certain folks on here. 

Second, if you are going to try and quote and modify my post in a lame attempt at humor then please learn to quote properly so as not to reinforce the notion the rest of us have that all Bama fans are below 20 in the IQ range.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

*A blurb from DandyDon.com*

"Only six days remain until the BCS Championship game between LSU and Alabama. Lately I've heard lots of people discussing the difficulties of beating the same team twice in college football, especially a team like Alabama. I've been thinking a bit about that, so I decided to do some research to see if there is any historical truth to that belief. 

What I found is that since the 2000 season, there have been 13 instances of two teams playing each other twice in same season. In nine of those games, the team that won the first time also won the second time. 

So, why is it that people assume that it's especially difficult to beat the same team twice in a season? Maybe their thinking is that the team that lost the first game will change their “losing strategy” and the winner will stick with their winning game plan. I don't think that will be the case in this instance. LSU offensive coordinator Greg Studrawa recently acknowledged that although he was pleased that LSU's offense did enough to win the last meeting between LSU and Alabama, he realizes that they will have to do a much better job in the trenches this time around. I look for LSU's offensive line to step it up a notch and I would not be surprised to see freshman Kenny Hilliard and sophomore Alfred Blue utilized much more after their big showing in the second half of the SEC championship game against Georgia's stout defense. I also look for Jordan Jefferson to have a much better game simply because he has a history of playing well in bowl games after having an extended period of time to prepare. 

LSU Sports Information Director Michael Bonnette tweeted yesterday that with a start Monday night, Jefferson will become the only quarterback in LSU history to start in four bowl games. In his three previous bowl game starts, Jefferson is 39-of-68 for 502 yards, five TDs and two interceptions. He has also rushed for 103 yards and one touchdown. 

Back to the idea of it being difficult to beat Alabama twice in one season, my answer is that it's even harder to beat LSU just once."


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 3, 2012)

What's that sound - Chink in the airmor...  Chynk... Chinque...  Keep livin the dream Lester...  We're comin for yah!!!

*V*

R O L L T I D E R O L L


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

Trust me... I ain't worried one bit.

LSU rolls the TIDE in the Super Dome.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Trust me... I ain't worried one bit.
> 
> LSU rolls the TIDE in the Super Dome.




No stinking avatar bet this time...
Lunch at that lil cajun joint up north, you and Boo game?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> No stinking avatar bet this time...
> Lunch at that lil cajun joint up north, you and Boo game?



I'm your huckleberry...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Are the LSU fans gonna do an avatar bet with us Bama guys on here?  We can leave les and the bama person who didn't honor the previous bet out of it. What say you tigerfan, boodrawers, swamp angel. Losers keeps it up til signing day. If we loose we simply keep our current avatars. You guys loose you put up the standard Bama  avatar.



Aight!

Who's in on this little wager???


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright, the LSU vs Bama rematch is only 5 days away.

Any serious discussion on who you think is going to win?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Alright, the LSU vs Bama rematch is only 5 days away.
> 
> Any serious discussion on who you think is going to win?



Obviously, I hope the Tide pulls it out, gets the BCS Crystal Ball, LSU wins the AP Championship, and OSU gets some big gaudy rings made for being T. Boone Pickens choice for National Champions( alternate). 
 Sabans pretty much got the media blackout going so no word on how practice is going. The last thing i saw was that Lacy finally looked healthy from his season long turf toe injury. 
 Gonna be a good game!
and these godawful avatars will be history....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope Bama wins and should get both titles. LSU gets airboat ride home. Of course the AP is irrelevant.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 4, 2012)

i had rather watch paint dry... this is a bull @%$ match up.. we have seen it allready.. i hate both teams . but im pulling for LSU .. i hate alabama just a little more...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2012)

CRIMINOLES said:


> i had rather watch paint dry... this is a bull @%$ match up.. we have seen it allready.. i hate both teams . but im pulling for LSU .. i hate alabama just a little more...



Envy and hate are such childish emotions...


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 4, 2012)

I feel like Bama will pull this one out by at least 10, sounds crazy, and Lsu has found a way to go undefeated so far, They adjust and play well as a team!! So you all know it is a toss up, but that is my gut feeling!!!  Roll Tide!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Alright, the LSU vs Bama rematch is only 5 days away.
> 
> Any serious discussion on who you think is going to win?



I think this game will be different in many aspects.
Both teams know each other well, there won't be the nervousness and timidity by either the coaches or the players.
I look for LSU to try and score quickly using Randall early and often.
I think BAMA opens the playbook up as well...but will still rely on ball control an rushing, depending on LSU's ability to rush, look for McCarron to throw deep seams early.
BAMA will use play action more this go around.
LSU will run that speed option a bunch.
You'd think the offenses might be a little rusty to start, the defenses should be fine.
I said it before, and I still believe it now...BAMA's D is better than LSU's D(relative to each other's offense) and BAMA's O is a hair better than LSU's O for the same reason.
LSU has a big advantage in special teams...and that can definitely win the game for them.
Saban blinked last time around...sooner or later Miles will miss a hunch.
I think BAMA wins 24-14...maybe 27-17


----------



## Drexal (Jan 4, 2012)

Adjustments will be made but the game looks close to the first with a slightly higher score on both sides.  17-13 LSU... Geaux Tigers


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 4, 2012)

40 - 20 BAMA Wins...

Get Ready Lester...

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2012)

21-9 Bama  wins .No touchdowns for lsu in this game.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 5, 2012)

About time for an avatar change.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> About time for an avatar change.



Like I said in another thread,...good to see the fan in your avatar kissing Bear's booty


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 6, 2012)

24 -13 LSU rolls the Tide

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 24 -13 LSU rolls the Tide
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!!




I see you quickly changed your Avatar


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 6, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I see you quickly changed your Avatar



Hush it bammer!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Roll Tide
Roll Tide
Roll Tide
Roll Tide....
Roll Tide....
Roll Tide....
Roll Tide....


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 8, 2012)

GEAUX TIGERS!!!
GEAUX TIGERS!!!
GEAUX TIGERS!!!
GEAUX TIGERS!!!...
GEAUX TIGERS!!!
GEAUX TIGERS!!!
GEAUX TIGERS!!!.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Bammers, 

36 hours to you need to line up and take your beating


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2012)

You Need to stock up on Kleenex les. Your crying time is near.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> You Need to stock up on Kleenex les. Your crying time is near.



Honey Badger don't care. He's feasting on McCarron tonight.


----------



## jigman (Jan 9, 2012)

*I Guess we will find out if Saban and his football team has what it takes??*

Saban has a remarkable track record of following a loss to an opponent with a victory in the next meeting. He is 6-1 in “revenge” games with the Crimson Tide. Before that, he was 8-1 in revenge games at LSU. He has almost perfected the payback.

This is one of the SEC's golden eras Jan 8, 2012 Whether that springs from a Cro-Magnon impulse for vengeance or an analytical approach to fixing mistakes is immaterial. Maybe it’s both, but whatever it is doesn’t much matter. Saban is all about “The Process,” but the end results show that he’s simply a difficult coach to beat on back-to-back occasions.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know the Vegas Odds?  I wouldn't bet Bama will lose twice to the same team in one season.......especially when the kicker lost it for them the first time around....


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it me or is this one of the least hyped National Championship games in a while?    Im sure in the bama/tiger world it is hyped but there just doesn't seem to be a lot of discussion about it around..

Maybe the rematch or something else...

Cant wait for the game myself but Im surprised at how low key it has been


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 9, 2012)

For me, just the fact it is an SEC West game it is big and also it was such a close match the first game........if it is like the first one, one hungover player could make the difference between winning and losing.


LanierSpots said:


> Is it me or is this one of the least hyped National Championship games in a while?    Im sure in the bama/tiger world it is hyped but there just doesn't seem to be a lot of discussion about it around..
> 
> Maybe the rematch or something else...
> 
> Cant wait for the game myself but Im surprised at how low key it has been


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

A little over 5 hours till kickoff and the Bammers are very, very quiet about this game. Kind of like the kid who's waiting for daddy to get home from work so he can take his spanking... 

GEAUX TIGERS!!! BEAT BAMA!!!! (Again)


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

LSU is sure to win the game now....

Lou Holtz just picked Bama to win!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2012)

He was picking LSU last night


----------



## drmart1558 (Jan 9, 2012)

slightly grayling said:


> Does anyone know the Vegas Odds?  I wouldn't bet Bama will lose twice to the same team in one season.......especially when the kicker lost it for them the first time around....



anywhere from even to Alabama at 2.5... depends where you're looking.


----------



## Drexal (Jan 9, 2012)

Gumbo - check
Beam and Coke - check
Roll the Tide - Next check


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> LSU is sure to win the game now....
> 
> Lou Holtz just picked Bama to win!



I sure hope so!!!

GEAUX TIGERS!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

Monday's game will be the 76th between LSU and Alabama. The Crimson Tide has won 45 games, while the Tigers have won 25. There have been five ties. There was one other game between LSU and Alabama played in New Orleans. In 1921, the Tigers and Tide played to a 7-7 tie.

LSU has enjoyed its most success in the series in recent years. The Tigers have won seven of the last ten meetings and 10 of the past 15 against Alabama.

It has been 30 seasons since LSU and Alabama met in a game not in the month of November. The Crimson Tide beat the Tigers 24-7 in the 1981 season-opener. LSU and Alabama have played at a neutral site seven times. The Tigers have a 2-3-2 record in those games.

LSU has played one other bowl game against a SEC team. In 1972, the Tigers lost to Tennessee 24-17 in the now-defunct Bluebonnet Bowl in Houston.

LSU has never lost a BCS bowl game. The Tigers have four victories in as many games - Illinois in the Sugar Bowl after the 2001 season, Oklahoma in the BCS title game after the 2003 season, Notre Dame in the Sugar Bowl after the 2006 season and Ohio State in the BCS title game after the 2007 season.

Those two BCS title games were played at the Mercedes-Benz Superdome. Therefore, all four LSU BCS appearances have been in New Orleans. The Tigers have won nine consecutive games in the Superdome. LSU's last loss at the Superdome came against Nebraska in the Sugar Bowl after the 1986 season.

The Tigers have a 13-4 record all-time in the Superdome. Nebraska and Tulane are the only two teams to beat LSU in the Superdome. Both the Cornhuskers and Green Wave have two victories against the Tigers at the Superdome.

LSU has a 24-6 record in domed stadiums. Earlier this season, the Tigers beat Oregon at Cowboys Stadium and Georgia at the Georgia Dome in the SEC championship game. LSU has a 9-1 record at the Georgia Dome, a 2-0 record at Cowboys Stadium and a 0-1 record at the Astrodome.

The Tigers are making their 12th straight bowl appearance - the eighth longest streak in the country. LSU has made 43 bowl appearances - tied for the ninth most in the country. The Tigers have 22 bowl victories - the tenth most in the nation.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

Alabama has split its last ten bowl games. The Crimson Tide have a 1-2 record in BCS bowls - a victory against Texas in the 2009 national title game and losses against Michigan in the Orange Bowl after the 1999 season and Utah in the Sugar Bowl after the 2008 season.

Alabama has an 8-4 record in Sugar Bowl games. The Crimson Tide have played only twice in the Sugar Bowl in the past 31 seasons - a victory against Miami after the 1992 season and the loss against Utah three seasons ago.

With Saban as its coach, Alabama has a 3-1 record in bowl games. The Tide beat Colorado in the 2007 Independence Bowl, Texas in the 2009 BCS title game and Michigan State in the Capital One Bowl after the 2010 season. Alabama had to vacate the victory against Colorado.

Trent Richardson is the SEC's active career leader in rushing yards (3,034), all-purpose yards (4,473), touchdowns (42) and points scored (252). Richardson has 13 career 100-yard rushing games. Marquis Maze is the league's active career leader in punt return yards (659).


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

TEAM STATISTICS

Alabama: 219.8 rushing yards per game
LSU opponents: 85.5 rushing yards per game

Alabama: 213.6 passing yards per game
LSU opponents: 166.6 passing yards per game

Alabama: 66 percent pass completion rate
LSU opponents: 51 percent pass completion rate

Alabama: 433.4 yards per game
LSU opponents: 252.1 yards per game

Alabama: 36.0 points per game
LSU opponents: 10.5 points per game

Alabama: 12 turnovers
LSU opponents: 30 turnovers

Alabama: 49 percent on third-down conversions
LSU opponents: 35 percent on third-down conversions

LSU: 215.2 rushing yards per game
Alabama opponents: 74.9 rushing yards per game

LSU: 160.2 passing yards per game
Alabama opponents: 116.3 passing yards per game

LSU: 62 percent pass completion rate
Alabama opponents: 48 percent pass completion rate

LSU: 375.3 yards per game
Alabama opponents: 191.3 yards per game

LSU: 38.5 points per game
Alabama opponents: 8.8 points per game

LSU: 8 turnovers
Alabama opponents: 18 turnovers

LSU: 47 percent on third-down conversions
Alabama opponents: 25 percent on third-down conversions


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

INDIVIDUAL STATISTICS

Rushing leaders
LSU: Michael Ford - 123 carries, 755 yards, 7 touchdowns
Alabama: Trent Richardson - 263 carries, 1,583 yards, 20 touchdowns

Passing leaders
LSU: Jarrett Lee - 167 attempts, 104 completions, 62 percent, 1,306 yards, 14 touchdowns, 3 interceptions
Alabama: AJ McCarron - 294 attempts, 196 completions, 67 percent, 2,400 yards, 16 touchdowns, 5 interceptions

Receiving leaders
LSU: Rueben Randle - 50 receptions, 904 yards, 8 touchdowns
Alabama: Marquis Maze - 56 receptions, 627 yards, 1 touchdown

Punting leaders
LSU: Brad Wing - 50 punts, 44.1-yard average
Alabama: Cody Mandell - 36 punts, 38.9-yard average

Kick-scoring leaders
LSU: Drew Alleman - 16-of-18 on field goals, 62-of-63 on extra points, 110 points
Alabama: Jeremy Shelley - 16-of-20 on field goals, 52-of-53 on extra points, 100 points

Return leaders
LSU: Morris Claiborne - 17 kickoff returns, 443 yards, 1 touchdown
Alabama: Marquis Maze - 31 punt returns, 384 yards, 1 touchdown; 12 kickoff returns, 342 yards

Tackle leaders
LSU: Tyrann Mathieu - 70 tackles
Alabama: Dont'a Hightower - 81 tackles

Interception leaders
LSU: Morris Claiborne - 6 interceptions
Alabama: Dee Milliner - 3 interceptions

Pass breakup leaders
LSU: Tharold Simon - 10 pass breakups
Alabama: DeQuan Menzie - 11 pass breakups

Sack leaders
LSU: Sam Montgomery - 9 sacks
Alabama: Courtney Upshaw - 8? sacks

Quarterback-hurry leaders
LSU: Barkevious Mingo - 11 quarterback-hurries
Alabama: Courtney Upshaw - 11 quarterback-hurries


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

2 hours till game time. It's gonna be a great game. I hope my Tigers pound the Tide into the ground and make a statement tonight.

I'll be offline at an LSU party but I'll catch up with you guys in the morning.

Here's to a great game 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2012)

What a major bummer that the BCS National Championship Bowl is not on regular free OTA TV.  Guess I'll be keeping up with the game on the ESPN web site.  

Bama better come ready to play tough against the big boys with LSU having one of their best talented teams in the school's history.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2012)

Corso picked LSU, that's a good sign for Bama!!!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 9, 2012)

Saban it appears learned a little something from the SECCG... Punt the ball away from #7...


----------



## MAPSTRE (Jan 9, 2012)

3-0 Tide


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 9, 2012)

Bama is bringing the D.


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2012)

Tide looking good so far!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2012)

Fake field goal.... First down Tide


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2012)

Honey badger better care!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

The honey badger is now pizzed since his team cant score.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

I just dont see the fire in LSU like last time.  I may be wrong but with 8 mins left in the third quarter I just dont think LSU is gona pull this one out.  RTR


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2012)

Jefferson is a joke as a qb....


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dudes knee is GONE. Hate to see that.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> The honey badger is now pizzed since his team cant score.



Honey Badger Don't Care..........


----------



## maker4life (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty unremarkable game so far .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2012)

Bama must be bringing their A-game with good game preparation & steaming rolling with a mighty Defense & over 536 yards of offense while LSU barely has just over 110 yards of offense but tough Defense not allowing any touchdowns either, according to ESPN's box score details.  Bama must like being a ball hog while keeping it 25:36 & only letting LSU have it 15:42 minutes.  Sounds kinda like a one-side game & underwhelming, but I like seeing an underdog win a game.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Pretty unremarkable game so far .



Looks good from my house braaaaaaa.


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2012)

This game should be 28-0!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 9, 2012)

The bama defense is awesome tonight...If they score here it will be the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2012)

Alabama's looking good!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 9, 2012)

worst offense in a BCS game I have ever seen.  Why is Jefferson still getting time at QB?  He's lost his cool and can't get it done.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2012)

Best defense I've seen since the 2001 Canes. NFL level talent all over the field. Love watching good D. 

Serious hitting going on.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 9, 2012)

If Jefferson comes back in the game, then Les Miles may not be allowed back on campus.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 2 hours till game time. It's gonna be a great game. I hope my Tigers pound the Tide into the ground and make a statement tonight.
> 
> I'll be offline at an LSU party but I'll catch up with you guys in the morning.
> 
> ...



I will bet it is not much of a party everybody crying in the beer!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2012)

How do you get blown out by field goals??


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

Shellys gona tell his grandkids, I single handedly won the NC against LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2012)

Bama is dominating in every aspect of this game. Wow!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

"Fear the tide honey badger"


----------



## fussyray (Jan 9, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> How do you get blown out by field goals??



Ask LSU!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2012)

Honey badger trying to be a hero....NOT!


----------



## shea900 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Shellys gona tell his grandkids, I single handedly won the NC against LSU.



Good one!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

Lsu Is gona let Jefferson play the whole game?????????


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2012)

Ballgame!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 9, 2012)

Turn out the lights the party is over!!!!!Go cry LSU!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats right the tide has roled the tigers!


----------



## ACguy (Jan 9, 2012)

Jefferson can't pass the ball. They should have let Lee play alot in this game.


----------



## DDD (Jan 9, 2012)

Great game Bama!  Congrats!

Now we have 2 teams that will finish 11-1 both having beat each other in the same season.  I think they both deserve the trophy, but who cares what DDD thinks???  LOL

I am just glad to get rid of that Avatar!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

tcward said:


> Ballgame!!



Id say so...............


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2012)

Now please guys, get these hideous purple avatars off!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2012)

Does the game have to be officially over? or just over with time on the clock?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Les - yu have some splain'in to do.....


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2012)

well...the clock was 0:00 when I changed it.  Finally..back to my good ole death traps.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> A little over 5 hours till kickoff and the Bammers are very, very quiet about this game. Kind of like the kid who's waiting for daddy to get home from work so he can take his spanking...
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!! BEAT BAMA!!!! (Again)



Ouch! The Saints are next!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2012)

Fourteen in the books.     ROLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE ROLLLLLLL..........


----------



## maker4life (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats Bama . Awesome defensive performance !


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 9, 2012)

Roll tide guys #14!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not really an alabama fan (i'm a georgia boy, what can i say ), but i will say that you guys have the best team in college football this year. No doubt. I was pulling for bama tonight simply because I like them more than LSU. That was an awesome defensive performance. Congrats bama, and to all you die hard bama fans, let the bragging begin


----------



## golffreak (Jan 9, 2012)

As a Bama fan I knew in my heart that they would win. But, I never thought it would be like that.

RTR!!!!!!!!!!RTR!!!!!!!!!!RTR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestGaHunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe it should have been Bama vs Ok St.


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Did the honey badger care?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2012)

pnome said:


> Did the honey badger care?



The Honey Bun was a non factor, he got beat numerous times (on passes) and got killed the one time he tried to field a punt.  There were also numerous times that he could have been in on some tackles but he just stood there watching, he was basically a spectator.

It's funny that the one person doing all the LSU trash talk in this forum is now MIA.  I suspect that he had to go to the emergency room to get that size 10 out of his mouth.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm just glad it's over and I don't have to wear that silly lsu avy any more!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 10, 2012)

"Honey Bun"........... I love it! 

Now maybe we won't have to hear so much about "Honey badger"!  

I was amazed at how Alabama just shut down the "mighty" LSU.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Bama #1*

Congrats to the Bama fans, what an incredible team! The defense is just a total shutdown unit. Avg, points allowed 8.2.... LSU played them 8 quarters and could not score a TD.

LSU fans will welcome Mett coming in at QB, they sure need one.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 10, 2012)

David Mills said:


> The Honey Bun was a non factor, he got beat numerous times (on passes) and got killed the one time he tried to field a punt.  There were also numerous times that he could have been in on some tackles but he just stood there watching, he was basically a spectator.
> 
> It's funny that the one person doing all the LSU trash talk in this forum is now MIA.  I suspect that he had to go to the emergency room to get that size 10 out of his mouth.



I'm here David. Not MIA, I just slept in a little late. 

As for the size 10... I have a better idea of where I should put it...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> well...the clock was 0:00 when I changed it.  Finally..back to my good ole death traps.


 NOW you look right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations to the Alabama Crimson Tide. They beat LSU good, dominated the game, and did what it took to win. 

LSU looked flat from the start and Jordan Jefferson proved why he was a mediocre quarterback at best. The defense did good in holding Bama to field goals but were gassed at the end when Richardson scored that TD.

Looking forward to next season with Mettenberger or Kiel under the center.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Congratulations to the Alabama Crimson Tide. They beat LSU good, dominated the game, and did what it took to win.
> 
> LSU looked flat from the start and Jordan Jefferson proved why he was a mediocre quarterback at best. The defense did good in holding Bama to field goals but were gassed at the end when Richardson scored that TD.
> 
> ...



Y'all had a heck of a year! It was a great defensive game and LSU is going to be really good for the next several years.

Hats off to Bama for an amazing win.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm here David. Not MIA, I just slept in a little late.
> 
> As for the size 10... I have a better idea of where I should put it...



LOL, I watched through most of the post game but still got up at 5:15 this morning and came into work.  My rear end will be dragging soon.

Not that it's any consolation right now, but I believe LSU will be there next year.  I can't believe that Jarret Lee did not get a chance last night, Jefferson looked totally confused.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations to Alabama!
That was an incredible defensive performance.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't posted in some time now.... but I gotta say, this thread has been a treat!!!! 

Roll Tide Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2012)

pnome said:


> Did the honey badger care?



No. He was too busy being a floormat.


----------



## NoOne (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats to BAMA, glad they put LSU in their place. Now if Georgia can learn to play 2 halfs instead of 1.........


----------



## justina (Jan 10, 2012)

LSwho?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 10, 2012)

justina said:


> LSwho?



It's L-S-U... the preseason favorite for next year.  

1. LSU Tigers:
Believe it or not, the Tigers might be even stronger in 2012 than they were in 2011. LSU might bring back seven starters on both offense and defense, although junior cornerback Morris Claiborne is considering entering the NFL draft. The Tigers will have to find a new quarterback with both Jordan Jefferson and Jarrett Lee leaving. Georgia transfer Zach Mettenberger and incoming freshman Gunner Kiel will be the top candidates to start under center next season. Linebackers Stefoin Francois and Ryan Baker will have to be replaced, but six defensive starters and five top backups were freshmen or sophomores in 2011. After playing Pac-12 champion Oregon and Big East champ West Virginia this past season, LSU has a 2012 schedule that doesn't look nearly as daunting. The Tigers will play eight home games and they'll play at SEC West foes Texas A&M and Arkansas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's L-S-U... the preseason favorite for next year.
> 
> 1. LSU Tigers:
> Believe it or not, the Tigers might be even stronger in 2012 than they were in 2011. LSU might bring back seven starters on both offense and defense, although junior cornerback Morris Claiborne is considering entering the NFL draft. The Tigers will have to find a new quarterback with both Jordan Jefferson and Jarrett Lee leaving. Georgia transfer Zach Mettenberger and incoming freshman Gunner Kiel will be the top candidates to start under center next season. Linebackers Stefoin Francois and Ryan Baker will have to be replaced, but six defensive starters and five top backups were freshmen or sophomores in 2011. After playing Pac-12 champion Oregon and Big East champ West Virginia this past season, LSU has a 2012 schedule that doesn't look nearly as daunting. The Tigers will play eight home games and they'll play at SEC West foes Texas A&M and Arkansas.



I'm trying to enjoy the moment without thinking ahead to next year too much. 
You are right though, LSU will be even better next year with most of the roster returning.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm trying to enjoy the moment without thinking ahead to next year too much.
> You are right though, LSU will be even better next year with most of the roster returning.


Yeah, and that's a little scarry.  But like you I am just enjoying #14 righ now.

Funny thing, during Thanksgiving my wife was in B'Ham and bought me a varsity jacket with 13 sewn on the sleeve, now I gotta figure out how to have 14 sewn over it.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats to 'Bama. I have to say I saw this coming from a mile away. I just didn't see it turning out like this. I figured the game would be a close run thing.

Kudos to LSU for a great season. They will definitely have the upper hand next year again and I fully expect them to be back in the BCS championship game next year, unless the Dawgs knock them off in the SECCG.

Hey, anybody in here got any spare "Hopium"? I'm running a little low on my stash.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Well Well how do the Honey Badgers feel now? The BCS, like it or not, decides who plays for the National Championship Game and that is LSU & BAMA! Who ever wins is "The NATIONAL CHAMPIONS" It is done and ALABAMA won and they are the CHAMPS!!!!!ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------

